# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Secunia PSI 2.0 держит систему в тонусе

## Ilya Shabanov

Компания Secunia объявила о выходе финальной версии универсального апдейтера PSI 2.0, предназначенного для индивидуального использования.  Новый бесплатный продукт ориентирован, в первую очередь, на среднестатистического неискушенного пользователя, которого заботит проблема поддержания всех компонентов системы в актуальном состоянии.Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nicolai

*Интересная программа - после сканирования ей она показала что уязвимы все продукты компании ADOBE...*

----------


## ak_

А если обновить их до последней версии?

----------


## holovtsintsi

Что то много трафику налево сливает,но полезное решение.У меня оценка 96% , до 100 не дотянуть ибо я лентяй))

----------

